# gaggia ts boiler pressure



## bedfordbad (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, Im relatively new to this coffee making lark having took delivery of a 7 yr old gaggia ts1, My previous machine was a gaggia swing up bean to cup machine!!! Although it made what i would call a canny cuppa..... i wanted to try a more hands on approach so here goes with the ts1.. I bought it from a local auction saleroom specialising in catering equipment.. so far it works but the manual says wait for the boiler pressure to reach 1.2 - 1.3 bar but it only ever reaches 0.7bar.... Is there a way of building more pressure in the system or indeed will it be ok at 0.7bar...

your replies certainly appreciated steven p.s i have cleaned and descaled the ts!!!


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello There

You can adjust the boiler pressure by adjusting the pressure switch, it is not a difficult job if you know what it looks like under the covers but be careful and dont go mad or you could overpressure, give us a ring if you are unsure

Kind regards


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Also bear in mind that the pressure guage isn't a particulary precise instrument! If you have a good amount of steam and the espresso is good and hot and not pruducing a sour/underdeveloped espresso then you don't need to worry. If you are suffering from those problems then as the previous chap said, you can turn up the pressure a touch.

Let us know how you get on!

Lee


----------

